# Inventory Day



## Introvertedqueen (Sep 23, 2022)

Okay so I have a question I’ve been working here a year and a couple months, and our inventory day is coming up, my schedule for that Monday is 4pm -1Am and then they have me coming in the next day Tuesday from 4pm-10:30pm, 15 hours apart from each other, I just wanna know can they do that? Im just worried inventory might take longer than expected and I might not get to clock out right at 1Am and if I have to stay longer till 3am or 4am, would I still be able to work that shift on Tuesday?


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2022)

You only need 8 hours apart for a shift.


----------



## lucidtm (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes. Like MrT said above 8 would be the general "rule." 

People that work a usual 9-5 would have 16 hours apart from their shifts every single day. 15 is definitely fine. Frequently TM's get the dreaded "Clopen" where you're closing at 11pm and back at 8am for open (sometimes worse). 

If they try to make you stay past 1am tell them no and that you have an early morning appointment and have to get home to sleep.


----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 23, 2022)

Are you actually doing inventory though? In the evening? Or just last minute inventory prep/super zone for them to do inventory the next morning? Rare for inventory to happen 2nd shift. Typically it is an overnight event or they come in early morning and start.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Sep 23, 2022)

My schedule just says Inventory on that day


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2022)

Our inventory used to always be after store closed and they did the backroom first while the store was open.  The last few years though they changed it to early morning.  I much prefer the old way.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 23, 2022)

15 hours is very generous for Target. They only have to give 8 hours. They could have scheduled you for 9 A.M.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 23, 2022)

It's not that rare to have inventory start in the evening and go until it is done. That's the way we've done it at my store the last few times.


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 23, 2022)

SKU CHECK!


Introvertedqueen said:


> Okay so I have a question I’ve been working here a year and a couple months, and our inventory day is coming up, my schedule for that Monday is 4pm -1Am and then they have me coming in the next day Tuesday from 4pm-10:30pm, 15 hours apart from each other, I just wanna know can they do that? Im just worried inventory might take longer than expected and I might not get to clock out right at 1Am and if I have to stay longer till 3am or 4am, would I still be able to work that shift on Tuesday?SQ


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 30, 2022)

update: was scheduled to leave at my correct time and I did come in for my Tuesday shift. No problems


----------

